# making a unique inquisitor retuine



## hells_fury (Apr 17, 2008)

ok, i was looking through my witch hunters codex and started wondering, hey it might be fun to have an inquisitor lord lead my army so i figured what body guards he was going to take. after that i reliased a unit of GW standard bodyguards would look lame so after surfing their online store ive came up with this. feel free to comment and add suggestions as im not finished yet

inquisitor, i like the model, i looks awesome and the warhammer just screams force weapon to me, only real plan is to give him an inquisitor lord hat if it suits him










crusaders, i like them and the models i picked look nice to me, im sure they would look nice together i hope


























Chirurgeon, they are the worst so far, i cant find a model for the second one as nothing feels right, i hopes you guys can help with some ideas here, i will be using a standard one as well










for a framilliar i want to use a skull servitor as showed below but i cant find where id get one










acolytes armed with man catchers and power amour i thought would be hard but dark elf exucutionars look good and adding a bit on the end of their blades to make man catchers would be easy










thats the squad, idk wether theyll be in a land raider or rhino yet but im thinking land raider as its downright nasty :spiteful: hehe and yes i know itll be an expensive unit which is why im going to build it up a model at a time over a year or so as im in no rush to finish it off straight away


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

The servitor moght be under either space marines or imperial guard on their web sight, and will probably come in a pack of two with a multi-melta gun servitor. For a chiurgen, you could convert fabius bile maby?


----------

